# [SOLVED] [!Mod] Molex connectors



## viridianflare (Jun 9, 2009)

This is more of a knowledge question and doesn't have to do with modding. My case fans have both male and female molex ends. The male ends I put into the power supply, but why are the extra female ends there? I feel like they should be plugged into something.

Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## viridianflare (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: [!Mod] Molex connectors*

Nevermind! I got the answer to this one off the forum.


----------

